# In your opinion/experience, who are the best sand sifters?



## noisetherapy (Jul 25, 2011)

In need of some good sand sifty action. I have 3 nassy's and they are unionized or something.

ok ok, its a 40g I know I need more.

was thinking of trying a tiger tail sea cucumber. thoughts?


----------



## Hallsy04 (Mar 25, 2011)

Can't you just use a stick


----------



## gearsofwarfan (Jun 4, 2011)

i'd stay away from cucumbers,as they are a living time bomb.when they die or get stressed,they will release a toxin that will nuke your tank...golden head goby is good,i once had a diamond head goby which caused havoc in my 33 gallon tank. conchs are good too


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I don't think a tiger cuke would get enough to eat in a 33g? I would go with one of the smaller sand sifting gobies.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

orange spot gobies


----------



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

IMO the best invertabrate sand sifter would have to be a fighting conch. They are absolutely amazing sand sifters. Any sand sifting goby would be good to, but the conch will actually eat diatoms which is a huge plus.


----------

